# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Interesē civilās aizsardzības un sakaru aprīkojums.

## Vikings

Tā kā pēdējā laikā sanācis no vairākiem foruma biedriem iepirkt vai iemainīt dažādas interesantas lietas tad cerot, ka kādam vēl saglabājies kas interesants, savu vēlmi iepostēšu publiski.
Pirms aptuveni gada kopā ar vēl trīs CA lietu kolekcionāriem dzima ideja savas civilās aizsardzības aprīkojuma kolekcijas apvienot kā kopīgu ekspozīciju. Kādu laiku bāzējāmies Preses nama bumbu patvertnē bāzētajā klubā "Bunkurs", bet pēc laika sākām īrēt paši savu nelielu bumbu patvertni Rīgas centrā. Tajā veikts neliels remonts un nu jau pamazām izvietojam eksponātus, veidojam aprakstus un iekārtojam ekspozīcijas. Ļoti ceram pa šo vasaru dabūt oficiālāku atļauju lai lietas varētu arī rādīt apmeklētājiem.
Interesē praktiski jebkas, kas saistīts ar civilo aizsardzību - literatūra, plakāti, dokumentācijas, gāzmaskas, aizsargtērpi, jebkāda radiācijas mērīšanas vai ķīmiskās izlūkošanas aparatūra, civilajā aizsardzībā izmantota sakaru aparatūra, apziņošanas un brīdināšanas aparatūra u.c. Interese ir par lietām jebkādā stāvoklī, jo aprīkojumu pašu spēkiem atjaunojam cik iespējams un paši arī apgūstam rīkošanos ar to. Literatūru skenējam un liekam pieejamu internetā. Interesējošās lietas par cilvēcīgām cenām varam nopirkt, iemainīt pret ko citu interesējošu vai, protams, pieņemt dāvinājumā.
No PSRS laiku aprīkojuma konkrētāk interesētu dozimetri ДП-1, ДП-3, ДП-11, ДП-12, ДП-21, ДП-23, ķīmiskās izlūkošanas aprīkojums ППХР un ГСП-1, gāzmasku pārbaudes stends ПГП, brīdinājuma zīmju komplekts КЗО-1, retu modeļu gāzmaskas, respiratori un aizsargtērpi.
Lūk, daļa šībrīža kolekcijas.
Lūk, šobrīd ieskenētā un internetā atrastā literatūra.

----------


## Didzis

Zinu vīru kuram stāv rācija, kura bija speciāli paredzēta civīlās aizsardzības sakaru vajadzībām. Skaidrs, ka viņš to neizmanto, bet vai ir gatavs pārdot arī nezinu.

----------


## Vikings

Katrā ziņā izklausās interesanti. Gaidīšu kādu ziņu.

----------


## guguce

Pie katras sirēnas Latvijā bija tālvadības kaste. 
Palaidās centralizēti caur telefona līniju un varbūt no rācijas arī.

----------


## oger

varu piedaavaat taadu, kaa shajaa bildee


ja ir interese:
viesturs.ignatans@gmail.com

----------


## oger

taa ir tanka radiostacija - uztver / raida. pilnaa ekipejumaa, bet darbinajis neesmu, vajadzetu but ka stradaa

----------


## oger

Antenna: 4m 
Range: Medium in difficult terrain for driving 40km/h- 20km, in the mode terminal equipment over 16km. 
Operating modes: steady income, manual simplex F3, terminal. 
Weight: 45kg 
Dimensions: 44x24x22 cm 
Crew: 1 person 
Option 4 preset frequencies. 

Frequency range: 20-51.5 MHz 
Jump frequency: 25 kHz 
Power: 25 W 
Range: 16 to 55 km depending on the type of antenna 
Power supply: 26 V =

----------


## tbzg

vienā šķūnī mētājas kaut kāds dozimetrs. Kodu neatceros, bet ir uzlādējamā kastīte un 10 stobriņi komplektā. Ar visu papīra cedeli un zīmogiem  :: . Vēl bija viena "zemūdens gāzmaska", bet bez reģenerācijas patronām. Kaut kāds ķīmiskās aizsardzības tērpi arī, bet tie varētu būt saimniecībā izlietoti. It kā pašam lielas jēgas no tiem verķiem nav.

----------


## Vikings

oger, tā gan nav saistīta ar CA un pie tam viena tāda jau ir piesolīta. Bet tīri intereses pēc, vari cenu atsūtīt uz PM.
tbzg, dozimetri interesētu gan. Ja piedāvājums spēkā, atsūti PM.

----------


## rezistors1

Padod forumā ziņu, kad tev izdodās to visu novest līdz galam, baigi patīk tādas lietas, labprāt aiziešu apskatīt !  ::  
Par to, ko Tev vajajag, apjautāšos, pie paziņām !  ::  Gan jav tiem kaut kas atradīsies !

----------


## rezistors1

Un vispār muzejam vajadzētu ziedot, jo tas jav paliks bērnu bērniem .  ::  
Tā, kā škrobe par tādu, kas naudu prasa !!!  ::

----------


## Vikings

> Un vispār muzejam vajadzētu ziedot


 Tam gan īsti nevarētu piekrist. Ir, tomēr, cilvēki kuri ar dažādu vecu lietu/dzelžu tirgošanu nodarbojas iztikas pelnīšanas nolūkos. Un viņiem vienalga - muzejs vai lūžņu placis. Rēķini, ka kāda lieta pie šī cilvēka var būt stāvējusi gadiem, nav jau žēl kaut ko samaksāt kaut vai tādēļ, ka cilvēks šo lietu ir saglabājis.
--
Par lietu - šobrīd ļoti interesētu pa pārītim no СИ1Г un СИ34Г Geigera skaitītāja lampām. Nepieciešamas lai uzmaketētu kuģa dozimetra КДУ-5 zondes un lai aparātu palaistu. Protams, ideāli būtu dabūt divas ДГ-9 zondes, bet diez vai tas maz ir iespējams...

----------


## rezistors1

> Un vispār muzejam vajadzētu ziedot
> 
> 
>  Tam gan īsti nevarētu piekrist. Ir, tomēr, cilvēki kuri ar dažādu vecu lietu/dzelžu tirgošanu nodarbojas iztikas pelnīšanas nolūkos. Un viņiem vienalga - muzejs vai lūžņu placis. Rēķini, ka kāda lieta pie šī cilvēka var būt stāvējusi gadiem, nav jau žēl kaut ko samaksāt kaut vai tādēļ, ka cilvēks šo lietu ir saglabājis.
> --
> Par lietu - šobrīd ļoti interesētu pa pārītim no СИ1Г un СИ34Г Geigera skaitītāja lampām. Nepieciešamas lai uzmaketētu kuģa dozimetra КДУ-5 zondes un lai aparātu palaistu. Protams, ideāli būtu dabūt divas ДГ-9 zondes, bet diez vai tas maz ir iespējams...


 Es sapratu, kapēc divas zondes, rūpīgi līdz 3jiem vakār lasīju par jūsu ideju, kad tikšu, tad pajautāšu !  ::

----------


## Vikings

Šobrīd divu aparātu atjaunošanai interesē:
1. 4gab KT-2 tipa 15pF Padomjlaika kondensatori.
2. Divi ШР20П5ЭШ7 štekeri, tie ir šāda tipa štekeru pretējās puses.
3. Pāris metri 7 dzīslu kabeļa kurš spēj turēt 400V, dokumentācijā minēts КМПЭВЭ 7х0,35.
4. СИ1Г un СИ34Г Geigerskaitītāju lampas.
5. 9V vai 12V līdzstrāvas zvaniņš, Padomju vai citu valstu attiecīgā perioda.

Vsipār jau arī Latgalītē šīs lietas pamazām sāk beigties...

----------


## ansius

izrakāju kastes, tieši tādu neatradu, ir 4 un 7 kontaktīgie. Lagalītē gan esmu redzējis, kreisā pusē pašā galā pēc traiem, pirms dzelžiem.

----------


## Vikings

Pie tā cilvēka pa kreisajā pusē pašā galā (Slavika) parasti pirmā vēršos ar šiem jautājumiem. VIņam ar nebija tādu štekeru. Un vēl diviem pirmajās rindās ar nebija.

----------


## Leons

Manos krājumos ir šādi, diemžēl ar 5 kontaktiem neatradu, bet visus krājumus vēl neizpētīju.
Tie kas uz maisa ir pilnīgi jauni, ja pareizi atceros tie ir no Geigera skaitītāja.

----------


## Vikings

Klāt iepriekšminētajam interesē zemāk bildē atzīmētās detaļas (vada stiprinājumi un klemmju blociņš) vai telefons jebkādā stāvoklī lai tik kaut kas no iekšām palicis. Ir konkrētā telefona korpuss ar klausuli gandrīz ideālā stāvoklī bez ķidām. Ķidas atbilst no cita izplatīta telefona, bet pietrūkst specifiskas detaļas.

----------


## Vikings

Interesējošajam klāt nākusi 12mm plata (telegrāfa) papīra lenta ruļļos. Jo vairāk jo labāk. Ir iedarbināts teletaips un vajag lentu lai varētu nodemonstrēt kā tiek drukātas perfolentas.
Vēl aizvien interesē līdzstrāvas zvaniņš, augstākminētās Geigerskaitītiāju lampas un telefona detaļas. Kā arī citas civilās aizsardzības lietas un veci sakaru līdzekļi.

----------


## rezistors1

http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/construction/to ... ilcbe.html
Šādu mantu atradu ss.lv Tikai baigi dārga, priekš parasta veca filtra.

----------


## Vikings

Paldies par norādi, bet šādi ir gan mūsu īrētās bumbu patvertnes aprīkojumā, gan daži lieki.

----------


## Vikings

Radusies nepieciešamība pēc Р-148 antenas. Pati stacija ir un strādājoša, bet antenas nav.



Vēl interesētu kaut kas no teletaipa aparatūras - papīra rullis, perfolenta, modems, ideālā gadījumā būtu Siemens T100 kaut vai šrota stāvoklī, bet ar latīņu burtiem.

----------


## Vikings

Nesteidzīgi meklēju pāris gabalus soļu - dekāžu skaitītājus kā zemāk esošajās bildēs, kā arī iepriekš minētās lietas.

----------


## Vikings

Turpinot tēmu - interesē daļas (sīrupa bačoks, dzesēšanas sistēma) no zemāk redzamā gāzūdens automāta. No iepriekš meklētā dabūtas tikai telegrāfa lentas, pārējais viss interesē vēl aizvien, it īpaši soļu - dekāžu skaitītāji.

----------


## abergs

> pārējais viss interesē vēl aizvien


 Skat. PM...

----------


## Vikings

Ienākusies šāda dzelzceļa raidstacija. Interesē viens trūkstošais bloks, pultis un jebkāda informācija par staciju.

----------


## krabis

Rakņājoties šodien garāžā uzgāju vienu saglabājušos morzes raidīšanas atslēgu, varbūt ir interese. Labprāt uzdāvinātu jūsu muzejam, tik jāsarunā kāds kas savāc viņu Valmierā.

----------


## Vikings

Ir ienākusies šāda te aviācijas avārijas rācija. Interesētu iegūt tās akumulatoru un piepūšamo antenu, vai vismaz Kuļikova antenu..

----------


## Vikings

Interesē zemāk redzamā pulksteņa svārsts vai pat vēl labāk - jebkāds primārais pulkstenis pilnā komplektācijā. Interesētu arī sekundārie (tautā saukti par stacijas) pulksteņi.

----------


## ivog

Vai neinteresē no 80-to/90-to gadu mijas aprīkojums no aviācijas (laikam) novērošanas sistēmas - monitors +kaut kāds elektronikas bloks, laikam  komutators vai kas tāds? Tajā laikā tika savākts ar domu, ka varētu monitoru izmantot kompim, bet tā kā barošana tam kompleksam 27V DC (ja pareizi atceros), tad tā arī netika mēģināts piedarbināt.
Jā kādam ir interese, varu mēģināt izvilt no bēniņiem un nobildēt  ::

----------


## Vikings

Uhh, es domāju, ka interesētu gan. ja ne man tad kādam pazīstamam aviācijas elektronikas kolekcionāram noteikti. Gaidīšu bildi.

----------


## ivog

Nopārdots!

----------


## Vikings

Interesē radiostacijas Р-163-1У akumulators un akumulatora kastīte. Der kaut vai pilnībā nokauts akumulators.
Un interesē pāreja no R-105 radiostacijas antenas ligzdas uz kabeli - tāda nāca pastiprinātāja УМ-2 komplektā. Patiesībā interesētu pat vairāki gab tādu. Vēl labāk ja būtu arī kabelis.


Р-163-1У:

----------


## Vikings

Tiku pie šāda telefona aparāta. Priekš līnijas pieslēgšanas - klemmes, ir induktora rokturis, ogles mikrofons iebūvēts korpusā, zvana nav, austiņa pievienojama, bet šobrīd tās vēl nav. Vai kādam ir zināms šī telefona pielietojums un/vai nosaukums? Lai gan it kā nācis no armijas, tomēr uzbūves dēļ ir aizdomas, ka tas ir nevis lauka telefons, bet kaut kāds montiera telefons ar kuru pieslēgties pie līnijas un to pārbaudīt.
Un, jā, vēl aizvien ļoti interesē soļu dekāžu skaitītāji no telefoncentrālēm un R-105M radiostacijas pāreja uz jaudas pastiprinātāju, bilde iepriekšējā postā.

----------


## juris90

> Nesteidzīgi meklēju pāris gabalus soļu - dekāžu skaitītājus kā zemāk esošajās bildēs, kā arī iepriekš minētās lietas.


 rakos pa ss.lv atraku sludinajumu, kur tiek pardots pilnigi jauns dekāžu skaititajs nu protams ne jau par velti adrese: http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/construction...nes/moinl.html

----------


## Vikings

Jā, paldies, cena gan nedraudzīga pret šīs lietas racionālo vērtību, bet var būt arī piezvanīšu.
Katrā ziņā interese par minētajām lietām nav zudusi. No telekomunikācijām esmu dabūjis dažādus soļu - dekāžu skaitītājus, un pat vienu ļoti vecu maziņu vācu soļu - dekāžu 30 numuru telefoncentrāli. Bēdīgā stāvoklī un ar daudz ko trūkstošu gan, bet ārzemju kolekcionāri ir atsaucīgi un palīdz ar ieteikumiem. Pateicoties kāda foruma biedra iedotajiem kontaktiem, ļoti ceru, ka pēc norakstīšanas izdosies tikt arī pie kādas labā stāvokī esošas lielās soļu - dekāžu centrāles. Tik neliels stress, ka tik kādi dārgmetālu vācēji nepaspēj pirms mums.
Patiesībā, varu arī minēt, ka interesētu arī kādas jaunākas paaudzes centrāles nelielos izmēros - gan koordinātu centrāle, gan, piemēram, VEF KVANT kāds no mazajiem modeļiem. Par šo lietu dārgmetālu saturu esmu informēts. Tā dēl arī pieņemu, ka šie abi centrāļu tipi varētu būt utopisks sapnis.  Bet ja nu notiek brīnums un tas vēl kaut kur ir saglabājies - šīs lietas būtu gatavs atpirkt nedaudz virs dārgmetālu cenas. Vai var būt ir kāds koordinātu centrāļu zinātājs, kuram interesētu palīdzēt ar informāciju, jo ir iespēja dabūt dažādus koordinātu centrāļu blokus, bet ko tieši vajag lai saliktu strādājošu demonstrējamu eksemplāru - nav ne jausmas.
Jā, saprotu, ka var rasties jautājums kur mēs to visu liktu. Telpas, kurās skaisti izlikt monstrozās lietas šobrīd nav, bet ir kur tās uzglabāt lai tās vismaz neaizietu lūžņos. Meklējam lielākas telpas lai varētu kolekciju izplest, bet pieņemamu variantu šobrīd nav. Lūk, Vācijas kolēģu muzejs, uz kura līmeni tiekties: http://www.fernmeldemuseum-aachen.de/html/sammlung.html

----------


## next

> Vai var būt ir kāds koordinātu centrāļu zinātājs, kuram interesētu palīdzēt ar informāciju, jo ir iespēja dabūt dažādus koordinātu centrāļu blokus, bet ko tieši vajag lai saliktu strādājošu demonstrējamu eksemplāru - nav ne jausmas.


 Ko gribi salikt: 50-200, 100-2000, (prieksh ATSKU pietiekami lielu telpu neatradiisi  ::  ) ?
Vieniigais reaalais variants - sadabuut statiivu (vai vairaakus) ATSK 50-200 un tad meegjinaat atdziivinaat.
IMHO

----------


## Vikings

Hmm, cik esmu lasījis tad tai pašai АТСК 50/200 minimālais abonentu skaits ir 50 abonenti, tā varētu būt bijusi kāda uzņēmuma iekšējā centrāle, attiecīgi, pieņemu, ka zāli tai nevajadzētu, bet istabu gan. Tas varētu būt tas, kas interesē. Bet ja nu nekā tāda vairs nav, tad lūk, slikta bilde ar pieejamiem koordinātu centrāļu blokiem. Ja kāds var pastāstīt kas ir kas un kas no tā visa ir vajadzīgs tad meklēju iespējas tos nopirkt un likt kopā. Paši koordinātu bloki МКС 20х10х6 pāris jau ir un, iespējams, varētu dabūt vienu statni ar vēl kādiem 3.

----------


## AndrisZ

Cik garāmejot nācies ielūkoties centrāles telpās, bildē redzamie bloki vairāk izskatās pēc dažādiem reģistriem. Nav manāmi paši MKC savienotāji. Tad vēl signālmašīna būs vajadzīga. Nezinu cik statnes ir 50 numuru centrālei, bet diezvai ar vienu pietiks.

----------


## next

Minimaalaa konfiguraacja (50 abonenti) ir viens skapis, kapacitaati audzeejot tam pievieno otro, tresho un ceturto.
Treshais un ceturtais skapis peec konstrukcijas ir vienaadi ( a varbuut otrais un treshais, netceros vairs).
Ja tieshaam gribas uztaisiit to lietu funkcioneejoshu tad jaadabuu pirmo statiivu ar tiem blokiem (dks un markjieru plates) kas nav iznjemami.
Un protams lai montaazhas zhguti veseli.
Shnjorkomplektus, RSL un signaalmashiinas blokus var peec tam kautkur samekleet.
Taa draza kas uz foto ir no pilniigi dazhaadaam centraaleem, maz ceriibu no turienes ko deriigu salasiit.

----------


## Vikings

Pāris MKS-u man jau ir un domāju, ka varētu dabūt vēl pāri, ja nu vajadzēs. Tur kur ir bildē redzamā draza kā reizi uz sāna mētājās viena statne ar MKS-iem un vēl kaut ko, bet neapskatījos precīzi un nenofočēju, jo biju pēc citām lietām un nebija laika. Ja ir iespēja, ka ar tur esošo pietiek - mēģināšu sarunāt to apskatīt un safočēt. Mjā, žēl, ka nav precīzāk zināms, kas ir "drazas" bildē, tā visa vidū arī bija man esošie MKS-i, tā dēļ pieņēmu, ka tā ir viena izķidāta centrāle.
Signālmašīna viena ir, bet noteikti ne no koordinātu centrāles. Jauni krosi ar vesela kaste un ir arī iespēja tikt pie citām tematiskajām lietām. Bet ja par dekāžcentrālēm rodas aizvien skaidrāka bilde, tad par koordinātu centrālēm vēl aizvien tumša bilde.

----------


## Vikings

Interese nav zudusi.
Turpinot iepazīt sakaru sistēmu, atklājās, ka telegrāfam ir bijusi sava, atsevišķa centrāļu sistēma, lai gan signāli raidīti pa tiem pašiem kabeļiem, pa kuriem telefonija. Lai gan saprotu, ka tā ir klaja utopija, bet ja nu notiek brīnums, interesētu iespēja arī tikt pie jebkāda tipa telegrāfu centrāles. Paši aparāti jau vairāki ir, bet paši izplatītākie PSRS telegrāfu aparāti gan vēl nav paspīdējuši. Interesētu arī kāds tāds. Latvijas Pastā jau interesējos - pirms dažiem gadiem visu ar telegrāfiju saistīto izmetuši.


Un, jā, vēl viena utopija - AMT-69 vai jebāds cits PSRS taksofons.



+ liela daļa no iepriekš minētajām lietām.

----------


## Vikings

Liels paldies Isegrim par sagādāto ekskursiju pagātnē un par iespēju tikt pie translācijas pastiprinātāja!

----------


## Tārps

Gribu iebilst, ka telegrāfa un telefona signāli tika raidīti pa vieniem kabeļiem. Starppilsētu kabeļi bija stipri atšķirīgi. Vēl kaut kur uz garāžas mētājas tas telegrāfa kabelis. Pamatīgi, praktiski vienā masā ielieti, četri, apmēram 2,5 mm3 vadi. Kad jātīra gali, ir ko noņemties. Nu sākumā gan, līdz tuvējai centrālei gāja pa parastajiem, bet arī centās likt vismaz dubultpāri.

----------


## Vikings

Bet to jau es arī mēģināju pateikt - kabeļi vieni, bet aparatūra - pavisam cita.

----------


## Vikings

Biju piemirsis par šāda automātiskās trauksmes apziņošanas aparāta eksistenci - П-160. Platinieks, kurš pēc komandas apzvana noteiktus numurus un atskaņo tajā esošo plati ar vēsti par gaisa trauksmi. Lieta specifiska, bet var būt kādam plašu fanam tomēr neizmantota stāv?



Un šī kaste kā uzzināju visdrīzāk tiešām ir sirēnu un apziņošanas skaļruņu vadības pults, daļa no П-162 aparatūras statnes.


Augstākminētā aparatūra slēdzas pie telefonu tīkla un trauksmes vai mācību laikā no štāba/ATS (П-160) ziņo dažādās iestādēs esošajai П-162 aparatūra - ieslēdz sirēnas, palaiž ziņojumu. Diezgan lōģiski, ka šos aparātus te minu, jo interesē tos jebkādā stāvoklī iegūt kolekcijai, ideālā gadījumā kopā ar šo te skaņuplati:

----------


## tornislv

Ne gluži topiks, bet interesanti:
http://englishrussia.com/2012/02/29/...-soviet-radar/

----------


## Vikings

Sen te neesmu rakstījis. Taksofoni ir dabūti, pat veseli trīs gabali, no kuriem divi ir nelietoti un apskrāpējušies vien ārēji glabāšanas laikā. Bet ko gan dod taksofons, ja to nav kur pieslēgt? Lai gan saprotu, ka tā ir utopija, bet interesētu pāris ar ATSK-50/200 cenrāles MAK blokiem, kuri bija paredzēti tieši taksofonu pieslēgšanai.
Kā arī interesē citas iepriekš minētās lietas.
Vēl viena utpoija būtu mēģināt dabūt AMT-47 taksofonu.
--
Kā izrādās, Latvijā ir vēl vismaz divas soļu dekāžu centrāles, lūk, lielākā no tām:

----------


## krohovich

Ir kādi 2 barošanas bloki no П-160.
Interesē ???

----------


## kaross

kurā vietā tā centrāle atrodās?

----------

